# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  son is anorexic

## CloudMaker

I?m pretty sure my son is anorexic. he doesn?t talk to me much but last we spoke he was on some fad VEGAN diet. 

he is too thin and he probably doesn?t get enough protein

does anyone else hide their anorexia under calling it vegan

----------


## Cuchculan

For a long time I used to not eat as I should have eaten. I never had to claim I was anything. What I did was make out that certain foods did not agree with me. Then I would eat only small amounts. I am not saying I am like your son. For me the fear was eating too much and getting sick as a result of it. Emetaphobia. A fear of throwing up. Something I done a lot of this year. Landed me in hospital with a burst ulcer and needing 3 operations. My whole insides were botched up big time and this had been building over time. I never had any weight on me at all. Only since I came out of hospital did I begin to eat regular meals. I would consider myself to be skinny. So your son might have made a life choice instead of having a serious problem. Does he know any other Vegans? That is normally how it works. Other people in your life put you onto something new. An anorexic imagines themselves to be fat. Thus food is the enemy. You say he is also skinny. Have you ever asked him how he sees himself? Weight wise. That might answer your question. If he thinks he is overweight when he is really skinny he might have an issue. I always knew I was skinny. Never dreamed I was fat. I add my story just to show there are other reasons some people don't eat as they should do. Some is by choice of lifestyle. Others are by fear. TE, the owner of this place, from what I know is Vegan. She might be able to tell you more about that lifestyle.

----------


## CloudMaker

> For a long time I used to not eat as I should have eaten. I never had to claim I was anything. What I did was make out that certain foods did not agree with me. Then I would eat only small amounts. I am not saying I am like your son. For me the fear was eating too much and getting sick as a result of it. Emetaphobia. A fear of throwing up. Something I done a lot of this year. Landed me in hospital with a burst ulcer and needing 3 operations. My whole insides were botched up big time and this had been building over time. I never had any weight on me at all. Only since I came out of hospital did I begin to eat regular meals. I would consider myself to be skinny. So your son might have made a life choice instead of having a serious problem. Does he know any other Vegans? That is normally how it works. Other people in your life put you onto something new. An anorexic imagines themselves to be fat. Thus food is the enemy. You say he is also skinny. Have you ever asked him how he sees himself? Weight wise. That might answer your question. If he thinks he is overweight when he is really skinny he might have an issue. I always knew I was skinny. Never dreamed I was fat. I add my story just to show there are other reasons some people don't eat as they should do. Some is by choice of lifestyle. Others are by fear. TE, the owner of this place, from what I know is Vegan. She might be able to tell you more about that lifestyle.



he doesn’t really talk to me so I don’t know if someone conned him into veganism but he told me once he was a healthy weight and didn’t care about my concerns 

I’m sorry about your ulcers and hope your doing better now

----------


## maxthegreat

Any restrictive diet or lifestyle could be a cover up for a mental illness so could any excessive sport or hobby but vegansim itself isn't a mental illness or cover up of a mental illness.  
@Cuchculan
 made a good point; it's about intent of why he's vegan. There are happy, and healthy, non anorexic vegans.

----------


## Cuchculan

An anorexic would think a whole lot different about themselves. I knew one once, years ago. This girl would tell you she was overweight. She hadn't a pick on her. That is how they view themselves. Like they have to lose weight. Were we see them as wafer thin. It is a mental thing with them. They are seeing something that is not true. 

I have been doing good for a few months now. It could have all been avoided with the right kind of help earlier. Which was never offered. Once asked about having a camera put down me and was told it was not needed. Doctors would ask later why I never had that done. Then we had the idiot doctor when I was rushed in via ambulance who told me who I could go home again. Lucky for me a nurse stopped me and they found me a bed. Had I of gone home it would have meant death because there was poison getting into my blood system. Saying of doctor's differ patients die. Other doctors who heard of this one trying to send me home wanted to find him and find out why he was sending me home when it was clear I had the burst ulcer. I was filling sick bags up with blood. Clear sign of a burst ulcer. He worked in the A&E. Probably just a junior doctor. The ICU doctors wanted to have words with him. 3 weeks hallucinating in a bed in the ICU. Beauty of poison in the blood for you. Then all the heavy drugs they had me on. To stop infection kicking in. Which could also kill you. It was an experience and a half. Had me intestines cleaned out for me and the remainder of the ulcer removed. When I came back to reality I was paranoid. Drugs for you. Didn't trust anybody. Then they injected me with something and all was back to normal again. the joys of life.  ::D:

----------


## CloudMaker

> If he's at a healthy weight what are your concerns about his lifestyle choice?



humans were meant to eat meat and he’s too thin

----------


## ConstellationStudies

Humans arent really meant to eat meat lol, we dont have the proper teeth for it and most of our bodies have an extremely hard time breaking down meat, especially raw. we are not made to eat lactose or dairy either which is why a majority of people are lactose intolerant.

----------


## Wishie

> Humans arent really meant to eat meat lol, we dont have the proper teeth for it and most of our bodies have an extremely hard time breaking down meat, especially raw. we are not made to eat lactose or dairy either which is why a majority of people are lactose intolerant.



True!

----------

